# My Double garage build..Pic heavy..



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

4 years After building the house I decided that I had to get the garage built, as we found out we were having twin girls, I had to sell my beloved Audi S3 to fund the project before they were born otherwise it would never get done..

After planning come through it took me 4 months to build it start to finish, being a carpenter by trade I can say the only thing I did not do was actually lay the bricks,(except a little help from my father and brother labouring helping me with the clay pavers) which did save me a fortune, any way I will let the pictures do the talking

I hope it gives someone some ideas if there planning to build a garage in the future. :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Jealous much! Looks really good! 

If it was me, I would have built the garage first, sod the house  lol


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

That looks superb!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I hate you....:lol:

That is awesome. The kiddies play area ain't too bad either.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

What a good looking garage. I like the large stone work you've used on the outside. Nice views across the valley.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Great work, real man cave!

Love the fact you have already bought 2 scooters, bikes & cars, now that's forward planning!!!!

:lol:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Rhondda ?


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Amazing... Great cave mate and house looks great


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

This is the perfect garage!

Like!


----------



## Luke_Coupe (May 17, 2013)

Beautiful house & garage. 

Im very jealous lol. I'd also be very proud to have a house like that, fair play to you fella.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

mark328 said:


> Great work, real man cave!
> 
> Love the fact you have already bought 2 scooters, bikes & cars, now that's forward planning!!!!
> 
> :lol:


Well I should have said in the original post this was build 3 years ago, just repainted the floor and walls in the last couple of weeks to tidy it up..

I am not that organised...:lol:

Bargoed, not far from Caerphilly


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great garage and nicely kitted out.

I've got 14 month old twins (one of each), are they easier to look after by the age of three? :lol:


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

How can i put this mate...

NO...!  Na it does get easier only a little bit..


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow you have a seriously nice home and an even nicer Garage!

Very envious, you must be very proud.... and quite rightly so!


----------



## Roger440 (May 6, 2013)

That is the nads. Love the setup at the back.

Can i ask what size it is?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on that garage & surroundings mate !


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

A few questions, could you expand on the size and specs please.
Width, depth, height internally?
Exterior wall height?
Roof pitch?
Door width and height?
Thanks.

Very nice looking house and garage.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks stunning, great work. Good idea using beam and block flooring too.

Some steep hill you had to work with also.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

S3LDM said:


> How can i put this mate...
> 
> NO...!  Na it does get easier only a little bit..


Thanks for the reassurance! :lol:


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Woooweeee
Awasome job there mate, garden looks nice too 
Also in a ace location, win win win!!

If mine looks half that ill be chuffed!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Now thats a garage. Nice one mate


----------



## Palmer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

Lovely garage mate


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks amazing - I wish I had such stunning views to enjoy whilst detailing. Looks like a quality job


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That looked like a nice clean build. Well done to you


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

dandam said:


> Looks amazing - I wish I had such stunning views to enjoy whilst detailing. Looks like a quality job


He probably suffers the same issues I do. As I'm on the edge of a valley I only seem to get a couple of days a year were it dosent seem windy! I often miss my last house in a middle of a street were I got warm calm days.


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi GTIsnoopy and Roger440,

As requested:

Garage Internaly:

Width 5.5m
Depth 7.2m
Height 2.4m

Exterior wall height is 2.4m from ground level

Roof pitch is 22 degrees lowest I could go with my roof tiles, I did consider putting a room above but I thought it would make the garage too high and spoil the views.

Garage door:

Width 5.2m
Height 2.2m


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Wind is not to bad to be honest, as I am in a valley so I do have some shelter..


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info.
Quite suprised at the width, it looks wider than 5.5.
I'm currently designing my detached double garage, so im getting as many ideas and design ideas I can from here and garagejournal.


----------



## peaky (Dec 9, 2012)

absolutely brilliant mate very nice job.


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow that looks great, I'm jealous lol. Nice scenery in the background too.


----------



## murfs frst (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow stunning,Amazing views as well


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks awesome! Good work! Would love to have a double garage!


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

That's one awesome garage mate... nice work


----------



## Timmya111s (Apr 30, 2013)

Lovely garage! Where are the cabinets from?


----------



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

Lovely garage, great work! 

So cute seeing two of each little girls toys too because of the twins, love that!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow and this is how it should be done ...

Great "man cave"


----------



## ski nautique (Aug 19, 2012)

awesome job


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

GTISnoopy said:


> Thank you so much for the info.
> Quite suprised at the width, it looks wider than 5.5.
> I'm currently designing my detached double garage, so im getting as many ideas and design ideas I can from here and garagejournal.


No problem buddy, if you need to know anything else give me a shout..


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Timmya111s said:


> Lovely garage! Where are the cabinets from?


Hi Mate,

I made them myself..


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

looks amazing.... Great views of the valleys aswell


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow this is an amazing build mate, great work.


----------



## paul555sti (Jun 24, 2008)

Cracking build! 

Lovely hawk as well, recognised it from scoobynet.


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

WOAH! stunning garage and house


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Complete package .


----------



## JK24T (May 3, 2011)

Very nice ! Thats the way a Garage should be built.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks a great garage you have built there fella and loving the Scooby


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Really stunning garage :thumb:
Any idea how much total garage build was or am I being cheeky asking 
I'm sure we all want to know so we can save up


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Great work and look like a great location! :thumb:


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

what a beautiful garage!


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for your kind words guys, one as its getting dark..


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful job. I take my hat off to you


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Everyone else has kind of said it, but it is a wonderful build, in a lovely spot.
Seems to blend with the perspectives of the view, and sit into the landscape rather than on it.
Jealous on a few counts :lol:!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

That is a really good build thread. can't wait to get a house with a garage set up or even build a garage but need to move first!!!


----------



## daydreamer (Sep 6, 2013)

*Side door ?*

Fantastic read...

One question, I see you have no side access door.

Do you wish you had one ?
I'm considering building a similar garage and feel that a side door is a must, not only for quick access for the odd tool, but if I were to have a serious failure with the garage door, I can still gain access to the garage.

Thanks again for sharing you build..


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Mate,

I did give it consideration, but I decided not to put one in for 2 reasons, firstly for security, it one less entry point for any thieves, given it would be the place they would try and break into first and if they get in its easy to open the garage door from the operator button under the motor that's mounted on the ceiling.

Secondly for space, a door way will cost you space, as you will not be able to put any racking or benches in front of the door way.

The door has a fail safe Feature so in the event of loosing power you can open the door with a key, and manually lift the door up as it disconnects the chain from the ratchet on the motor.

Only down side is in the winter and I have the heating on it does go cold quickly, however once the door is shut it does not take long to warm back up to the point the heating needs to go off if you intend to stay in there.


----------



## Lee_fr200 (Mar 5, 2009)

I absolutely love that!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Best mancave I've ever seen mate


----------

